# Defective



## ian143

Purchased a brand new Bersa Thunder 380. Took it to the woods and put 4 rounds through it when the magazine fell out. 

Tried the secondary mag fired 3 rounds and again the magazine just drops out to the ground in mid-firing.

Before you ask, no, my fingers are nowhere near the mag release button. I intentionally fired it at a dirt mound with my fingers as far away as possible from the mag release to rule out my hands being the issue and the same results, 3-4 rounds, mag falls out.

Can someone please tell me if they experienced similar issues with this Argentinian POS? Sent it to the factory for warranty repair and they said they can't find anything wrong so after I got it back from the authorized US repair facility I take it out again to the range and again magazines fall out of the gun after 3-4 shots; so I am ready to pawn this worthless crap for whatever I can get for it. A magazine should not fall out of the weapon while firing, this can get me killed if I need the gun in a threat situation.

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## high pockets

Firstly, Don't shoot the messenger!

How do you insert the loaded magazines? Do you push them in til they click, or do you slap them in? Is the slide locked back, or forward when you insert the magazine?

First issue like this, I have read about, concerning the Bersa 380.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Gravity. It'll get you every time.


----------



## denner

I'm thinking it's the magazine cutout not engaging the magazine release button fully or the magazine release button itself. I'd take out the magazine release, lube and reassemble to see if that works. Are your magazines positively engaging the magazine release? Lightly tug on the bottom of the magazine and see if you can pull it out, if you can, that is where the problem lies.

Bersa Thunder 380 Lower Receiver Disassembly II.flv - YouTube


----------



## qwiksdraw

Did you send the mags with the gun when you had it serviced? I would certainly try to have them check every variable.

You could also ask this at Bersachat forum, there's a bunch of guys there that know just about everything on Bersas. Just keep your cool about the gun, you don't need to go about trashing the gun. It could be something very simple and you just haven't seen it yet.

Bersa Chat Forum

My BT380 is my carry gun, I trust it to do its job. It's done so every time.


----------



## berettatoter

I have had three Bersa hand guns in the past twenty years, and I have always been impressed by the quality for the money spent. I can understand your frustration, but a number of people (myself included) have had great experiences with the Thunder .380's...I do not believe they are "Argentine pieces of crap".


----------



## malonezn1972

I have bought one Bersa, and there will not be a 2nd Bersa in my household. I never fired the first shot through mine and had to take it back. I agree 110% with ian143 that they are "Argentine pieces of crap." I traded it and additional $80 for a Sig P250SC 9mm, and it was the best $80 I have ever spent. I have a Bryco .380 "Saturday night special" that I gave $75 for about 18 years ago, that is a better quality gun than the Bersa.


----------



## berettatoter

malonezn1972 said:


> I have bought one Bersa, and there will not be a 2nd Bersa in my household. I never fired the first shot through mine and had to take it back. I agree 110% with ian143 that they are "Argentine pieces of crap." I traded it and additional $80 for a Sig P250SC 9mm, and it was the best $80 I have ever spent. I have a Bryco .380 "Saturday night special" that I gave $75 for about 18 years ago, that is a better quality gun than the Bersa.


Hmmm...sorry about your luck.


----------



## lead

We've had a Bersa for about 7 years. It's never given us a problem. It was in my wife's car in Joplin, Mo during the 2011 tornado. Her car was wrecked, the Bersa is still fine. A little scratched up, but fine. Every manufacturer has put out guns with problems. Our pistol has been reliable. I'd not be afraid to buy another.


----------



## SP3

Certainly not a lot but, the wife's has 254 rounds though it so far. Seven kinds of ammo including three kinds of jhp. One FTFeed (improper grip, jhp) and one FTFire (fmj). The latter fired on the second strike so I'm guessing a hard primer (didn't think to check it for a light strike before letting it off). No other issues. Shoots well.


----------



## grilldogdon

I just purchased a Bersa 380 plus and have the same issue. My mags will even fall out when dry firing. Thankfully i purchased from Davidson's so they will send me a replacement. Obviously Bersa has a problem with this gun


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Well, with the magazines, anyway.

Sometimes, in the case of cheap guns, the catch-cut in the magazine's wall is out of specification just a little.
If the magazine catch doesn't, well, catch, then the magazine falls out upon the first hammer drop.
The fix is an easy, kitchen-table job that requires only a small, flat file.


----------



## DIESEL44

I have over 3500 rounds through my Bersa Thunder 9UC without a single failure of any kind. I wanted a cc380 so I purchased a Bersa 380cc. I only have 150 rounds through it, also with no failures so far. Once I put another 150 through it I will carry it. So far I am impressed with both. Reliable and good shooters. All that said if I had your experience I would be out as well.


----------



## row111

I just joined because this thread came up when I searched this problem.
My new Bersa Thunder Plus 380 does what the OP says. The gun is new to me, and today I was able to goof around and see how things go. So, I filled a mag and tried to cycle the ten rounds I could get in the mag.
The mag dropped out at about the third round.
I could repeat this; in fact it happens every time.

No, my finger was not on the mag release.
Yes, I generally know how to operate a semi-auto.
Yes, the mag is decently seated - I can feel the release button move then move back in place as I seat the mag, and the mag when seated does not come out when tugged from the base.

I am not sure where I would file per Steve1911's guess - if anyone knows more, please post. Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

row111 said:


> ...I am not sure where I would file per Steve1911's guess - if anyone knows more, please post. Thanks!


There is a (usually) rectangular notch (hole) in the front of one side of the magazine, normally opposite the side of the pistol's grip where the release button is located.
There's a "bump" on the magazine catch, inside the gun's grip, which fits into that notch, and which then retains the magazine in the gun until the user presses the release.

The problem might be a burr on the magazine catch, but that's unusual.
Strip-out the magazine catch, and look for roughness or burrs, before you begin doing any filing.

The normal problem is that the notch is cut just a little too low, so it doesn't securely retain the magazine. But sometimes the problem is that the notch is too narrow, left to right, so that the catch doesn't enter the notch far enough.
Were it my gun, I would start by carefully filing the notch just a wee bit higher. Cut and try. Go slowly.
If that doesn't work, I would then file the notch a little wider, left to right. Cut and try. Go slowly.

Since you're filing the magazine, very little is lost if you go too far. Magazines are relatively cheap, compared to gun parts.


----------



## MoMan

I have a Bersa 380, and it's mate the Thunder 22 and have not seen this problem with either of them. Mine are a couple of years old now, but I have not had any problems with ether of them


----------



## sticky22

Same exact thing happens to me, thunder 380 plus, pull the trigger bullet comes out the barrel, mag hits the floor, I really want to like this gun


----------



## Kynochco

I was told it was the fault of the slide release, when the slide goes back upon firing the cycle is interrupted by the advancing of the next round, the spring tension in the magazine is probably at fault.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Kynochco said:


> I was told it was the fault of the slide release, when the slide goes back upon firing the cycle is interrupted by the advancing of the next round, the spring tension in the magazine is probably at fault.


Although this might be true, I have to doubt it.
The magazine's rising follower actuates the slide release. Occasionally a rising cartridge might do that instead.
But the slide release ("slide lock," in some guns) normally has no direct affect upon the gun's magazine release.

It is indeed an outside possibility that the rising magazine follower, or even a rising cartridge, might press against the magazine release from inside the magazine. But normally there's enough metal thickness in the magazine's wall to prevent inside pressure from fully pushing the pistol's magazine release all the way out of its notch in the magazine.


----------



## Scorpion8

sticky22 said:


> Same exact thing happens to me, thunder 380 plus, pull the trigger bullet comes out the barrel, mag hits the floor, I really want to like this gun


Take the right-hand grip off, so you can see the magazine inserted and watch the magazine catch pop into the cutout in the magazine. With a flashlight you should be able to see if it is too close to the top or the bottom of the magazine catch cut-out slot.

I just bought a brand new Thunder 380 CC and haven't had any of these problems after the 2 boxes of ammo I just ran thru it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Now, that's really good diagnostic skill!
I wish that I'd thought of that!

Hey, *Scorpion8*, maybe I should get you to work on my arthritis. I think that you may be a better diagnostician than my doctor.


----------



## Scorpion8

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *Scorpion8*, maybe I should get you to work on my arthritis.


Be happy to, but no Obummercare Monopoly Money. Zloty's only. In other words, BOHICA.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Scorpion8 said:


> Be happy to, but no Obummercare Monopoly Money. Zloty's only. In other words, BOHICA.


Funny: That's also what my doctor says.


----------



## sticky22

Thanks all for the info and the wisdom, I know after a troll post, the worst first post is someone asking for help. So I took it partially apart tonight, I reversed the mag release and now all 3 mags stay in when dry firing and also when releasing the slide, I guess I mistakenly purchased left handed magazines and a metric crescent wrench. Previously the one mag would eject by dry firing alone. I plan to go to the range this weekend and see what happens when firing.

On the mag catch, the vertical end (towards the middle of the magwell) isn't uniform, about half of it sticks out father than the other half...its hard to describe without knowing the technical terms but by reversing it the end that sticks out further is now on top... I know millimeters mean the difference between working and not in these finely tuned machines... I think I need to call bersa, or learn to shoot left handed


----------



## mdbullet223

My vary first Bersa was bought it 1988. It was the pre-runner to the Bersa Thunder .380. it was the model 383A. I still have that gun and have owned a few different Bersa .380's over the years. Last year I bought my wife the Cancer awareness edition of the .380 and to date 450 rounds with on ftf. This all being said every one that makes large numbers of anything will have a few lemons. JR


----------



## mcoe74

sticky22 said:


> Thanks all for the info and the wisdom, I know after a troll post, the worst first post is someone asking for help. So I took it partially apart tonight, I reversed the mag release and now all 3 mags stay in when dry firing and also when releasing the slide, I guess I mistakenly purchased left handed magazines and a metric crescent wrench. Previously the one mag would eject by dry firing alone. I plan to go to the range this weekend and see what happens when firing.
> 
> On the mag catch, the vertical end (towards the middle of the magwell) isn't uniform, about half of it sticks out father than the other half...its hard to describe without knowing the technical terms but by reversing it the end that sticks out further is now on top... I know millimeters mean the difference between working and not in these finely tuned machines... I think I need to call bersa, or learn to shoot left handed


I sent you a private message with repair info. Best regards


----------



## Ace90

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Well, with the magazines, anyway.
> 
> Sometimes, in the case of cheap guns, the catch-cut in the magazine's wall is out of specification just a little.
> If the magazine catch doesn't, well, catch, then the magazine falls out upon the first hammer drop.
> The fix is an easy, kitchen-table job that requires only a small, flat file.


.

Nicely answered .

I also do not expect every production gun to be perfect from the factory. Small "adjustments or modifications " are sometimes needed. Experience shows tweaks will be needed to make it a fine gun.

As Steve has given, make the suggested tweak and see if that corrects the problem.


----------



## berettatoter

sticky22 said:


> Thanks all for the info and the wisdom, I know after a troll post, the worst first post is someone asking for help. So I took it partially apart tonight, I reversed the mag release and now all 3 mags stay in when dry firing and also when releasing the slide, I guess I mistakenly purchased left handed magazines and a metric crescent wrench. Previously the one mag would eject by dry firing alone. I plan to go to the range this weekend and see what happens when firing.
> 
> On the mag catch, the vertical end (towards the middle of the magwell) isn't uniform, about half of it sticks out father than the other half...its hard to describe without knowing the technical terms but by reversing it the end that sticks out further is now on top... I know millimeters mean the difference between working and not in these finely tuned machines... I think I need to call bersa, or learn to shoot left handed


Or just use your trigger finger to drop the magazine.


----------

